# W&W RCX 17 carbon



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow that's really expensive


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

*Here's a pic of it*

Be interesting to read some reports of it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks really nice


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like the way the bow looks but at that price I will have to win the lotto to afford it.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

That is what I thought. Won't have to make too many of them at that price.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Looks really nice


I bet he gets one....


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems WAAAY over priced to me....but...if I could afford one...I'd probably get one :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm probably going to get one. Been looking for a 17" riser for a while and started saving up as soon as I heard about this riser. Any idea when Lancaster will get them in stock?


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Ain't no hidin' big money....

I'd really love to have something like that setup simply because you'd think it would rule out any chance of equipment error! But honestly, it would be money wasted with my current skills...or lack thereof!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the looks of it as well. 
Guess I will have to ask the wife to go dance at the local club one night so I can buy it


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Talked to a techxpert at Lancaster and they said 4-6 weeks for arrival. Just in time for spring. Should be in stock when the snow is mostly gone in my area. I got my place in line for one!


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I am glad to see someone here is making money!LOL! I guess in 5 or 6 yrs. when one shows up in the classified adds I might be able to afford it. Guess I will be waiting for the new 17 inch Trad tech riser. It has partial carbon construction so the price may be out of my price range too.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Even if I have the money, I can't afford it.

Even if I could, deal breaker for me, no plunger hole. I don't know that the plunger improves my shooting all that much, but it is really nice to be able to make small tuning tweaks without having to go back to the arrow saw, or buy more shafts (if I need them longer). At that price, I'd at least like to have the option.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought they were supposed to add a plunger hole? The prototype didn't have one. 

Second, holy crap that's expensive. $750. For like $150 more you can buy a TT Titan II and III!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I wonder where the "Tradtech Black Max" riser is? It is a full phenolic riser that was shown at that Lancaster Indoor Shoot I believe. There were a few picks floating around on here a couple months ago.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For that price you could get something a lot prettier and with all the custom options you wanted.

It's just a riser, honestly there is nothing revolutionary there.

-Grant


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

2nd that, I don't understand why a riser would cost that much. and it doesn't even look that great.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess a guy could sell a kidney and have Money left over for a string.:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Luv2shoot (Jun 7, 2002)

I looked at this riser / bow it the NFAA indoor shoot. W & W had a vendor area at the shoot and one of the RCX 17's was on display.
The rep told me the $750.00 price was for the full bow/limb set up and it is a very nice looking rig.
Very nice wood grip, solid limb pockets and the riser comes in at 2.5 lbs. The one I looked at did not have a plunger hole.
The only down side for me other than the price was the 7" brace height, and no plunger hole.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

That is good to know it comes with the limbs at that price. If you look at the lancaster website there is no limb selection chart when you click to order the bow. It is strange they would make a "Hi Tech" riser with out plunger hole.
I will be looking for the TT Black magic riser. Sure hope it is priced right. I am thinking $400 range.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Luv2shoot said:


> The rep told me the $750.00 price was for the full bow/limb set up and it is a very nice looking rig.


Now that makes more sense! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

If it does turn out to be a riser and limb price it would be a good deal. If it had some nice Win limbs on it then it would actually be a steal of a deal.


----------



## Luv2shoot (Jun 7, 2002)

To follow up on the $750.00 price I will tell you that the W&W rep I talked to was from Korea and did not speak the best English.
I was holding the riser and ask the price and questioned the price being high for a hunting riser. That's when I was told the $750 was for the riser and limbs.
I ask what level limbs came with the set up and I'm just not sure what was said. I ask if the limbs were mid or upper limbs and then was told they were upper middle level.
Lancaster will be carry the bow and I'm sure John will be able to give you the details.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Luv2shoot said:


> To follow up on the $750.00 price I will tell you that the W&W rep I talked to was from Korea and did not speak the best English.
> I was holding the riser and ask the price and questioned the price being high for a hunting riser. That's when I was told the $750 was for the riser and limbs.
> I ask what level limbs came with the set up and I'm just not sure what was said. I ask if the limbs were mid or upper limbs and then was told they were upper middle level.
> Lancaster will be carry the bow and I'm sure John will be able to give you the details.


So they didn't specify which limbs will come with the set up? Upper middle level? My guess would be the RCX-100 since they are already carbon and pretty flat in color. I wonder how much just the riser will go for?


----------



## jenos (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm a newbie and this bow just caught my attention. Uhmm any updates about this bow? Is it ok to be used by a beginner like me? Kinda liked it since its carbon. Might get one if the reviews are good. Thanks!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Looks really nice ...

but its a deal breaker for me without a plunger hole .

Hope they include one.


----------



## jenos (Jun 30, 2013)

it seems that the bow is out of stock. hmmmm hopefully those who have this bow can give some review about it. I'm planning to get one.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

They have some in stock. I was just checking them out on the site.


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

I got one for the shop and the riser is a carbon riser which has a metal bushing for a stablizer and it also has one to mount a rest or a plunger . The limbs are their newest BUT there is no description of the quality or model name , just says Nanotube technology


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

There was a review already....I just can't remember what forum. Maybe Trad Talk???


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

J San did one here


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2044866

The limbs remind me of the RCX-100 limbs but with wood cores instead of foam. They are smooth drawing and toss an arrow nearly as fast as the top-shelf limbs.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice.....cant wait till LS sells just the riser!!!!!


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I handled this bow at the Lancaster booth at Denton Hill. Nice feel to the riser and very smooth on the draw. I was impressed with it.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Yohon said:


> Nice.....cant wait till LS sells just the riser!!!!!


Yep ... me too.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got one on order too


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> I've got one on order too


I bet Blacky had something to do with that decision.:teeth:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Blacky is a Win Win fan


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

benofthehood said:


> Yep ... me too.


I'm thinking that riser and a set of LONG BF extreme's.......:darkbeer:


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got a set of short Extreme BFs on my RCX17 and it shoots great. A little louder than the RCX limbs, but it gains about 7fps over them and a tad smoother. I've also been experimenting with a set of Border Hex5-H limbs on the RCX riser, but haven't been able to effectively manage the humming noise despite adjusting everything from tiller to string puffs to brace height. Might just be a riser/limb combo mismatch or something.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

7 fps over the stock RCX limbs is pretty impressive. Any idea what the stock RCX limbs are based off of? I'm guessing they may be RCX 100 limbs with a wood core. 

Was the stock RCX faster than the stock Buffalo set up the same? Thanks.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Yohon said:


> I'm thinking that riser and a set of LONG BF extreme's.......:darkbeer:


I am thinking ya might spank me at Baltimore with such a set up if I get there next year , but I'd hopefully have the same set up by then so I'd have nothing to blame ...:embara::cheers:


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Festivus said:


> 7 fps over the stock RCX limbs is pretty impressive. Any idea what the stock RCX limbs are based off of? I'm guessing they may be RCX 100 limbs with a wood core.
> 
> Was the stock RCX faster than the stock Buffalo set up the same? Thanks.


That is my guess as well - base level RCX100 limbs with wood instead of foam. Still, they perform pretty well getting in the low 180s with 9GPP at my 27" draw. The BFs are just a faster limb pound for pound. 

Yes, the RCX stock set up was faster than the Buffalo with stock limbs by about 4-5fps and was a good deal smoother.


----------



## jenos (Jun 30, 2013)

pics of the rcx17 please thanks :3


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

J-san, interesting post on the difference in limbs, sounds like you have been giving the bow the once over with the comments on all the different limbs, appreciate the time/info


Ben::::you makin it to the Baltimore shoot would be a hoooooot............I sure hope you can do it, we might even be able to feed you a tiny bit


----------



## jerseyboy1 (Nov 14, 2009)

You guys really think thats expensive...hahaha i just ordered a border covert hunter for around $1900.00


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

That thread started in 2013


----------

